

Inside Look At Groupon's Engineering Team In Palo Alto - jwebster
http://ongig.com/jobs/Groupon/Front-End-Developer-Groupon-3101-Park-Avenue-Palo-

======
jgrahamc
Almost the perfect ad to make me not want to ever dream of a developer job at
Groupon. I think it was meant to be humorous and make me think that Groupon
was a cool place to work, but it looked almost like a parody and made me about
as uncomfortable as a teenager enduring one of their parents lame smutty jokes
for the 1000th time.

